# Sick Frontosa



## loche01 (Sep 15, 2009)

My fontosa have started acting sick, one of them has bloat and I moved her to another tank but now my male and other females has been swimming at the top of the tank but i cant find an airpocket on any of them. They keep opening there mouth alot and closing. any suggestions


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Check the water parameters right away and then without delay do a partial water change of 30%. Make sure you use a good quality delcorinator. (IMPORTANT:If you don't have the means to test the water immediately then go right to the partial water change)
Check and make sure that the filter(s) are working properly. Is there a good strong flow coming out of the filter return? Look at the filter media: is there a build up of waste?

Please post back after the partial water change. Did the fish's behavior change with the new water?

You haven't provided much information so I'm guessing that you're dealing with a water quality issue. Please post back with additional info such as, tank size, number of fish, how long the tank has been running, how long fish have had symptoms. Are the fish still eating/showing interest in food? If not, how long ago did they last eat? 
When was the last time you did a partial water change and how often do you normally do them?

Robin


----------



## loche01 (Sep 15, 2009)

ok well heres what i got goin on we just got the tank prolly 3 to 4 weeks ago its a 240 gal with a 60 gal sump when we got it like my wife said 1 fish had blote and the rest were fine weve tested the water and everything is ok i took the 1 out that is sick cause i was scard it would make the others sick i did feed them some crickets im scard that is what did it but the fish look fine as far as there body but i got a cupple hangin out on the top and they sometimes open there mouth up fast a few times and a cupple stay under cover the guy i got it from nevey kept rocks or any cover in the tank im not goin to feed em crickets any more but these guys are nice fish and id really hate to lose em i got a 55 i could prolly put them in and use the clout which i seen o n this sit but im kinda scard to stress them but i will if yall think i should theres 7 of em about 7 to 12 inches at least 4 or 5 of em is actin funny do ya think a 55 is to small to treat them in should i treat them all i also have a tire track eel a few morri and a parot fish in the tank and a few suckers in the tank i know thats alot to read but i really like the fish and need some help *** read alot of post on here but just wanna do the rite thang looks like some pretty smart ppl on here tks


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Syptoms of bloat: fish spit out food, then stop eating. You may or may not see long stringy white or clear feces. The fish may gasp and will either hide or just become lethargic. Towards the end it may develop either a bloated or sunken belly. These symptoms usually take about a week to play out before the fish dies.

If your fish just looked bloated without the other symptoms leading up to it then it is NOT bloat.

Are any of the fish still eating?

And yes, don't feed them crickets. Food that is specifically sold for Frontosas is best plus then you won't have escaped crickets all over your house.

Fish that are hiding might be sick but not necessarily. Do they come out to eat? 
What did you do to cycle the tank?

I would post a question in the Front Folder to learn what fish can and can't live with your fronts.

Robin


----------

